# Maple Rock Pedalboards - Canadian Custom Pedalboards!



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

After suggesting it to Alex in his pedalboard thread I thought I would also make a thread to praise the work that they do in case any other forum members were looking for a custom or even just a standard sized, simple pedalboard. I got a pre-made board from these guys a while back and they modified it to accommodate what i wanted to add free of charge! You can get a lot of different custom options like IEC power connections, mono or stereo ins/outs, slots or holes for cabling, and if something you want isn't listed just contact them and i know they would do it for you! Larry is a great guy to deal with and the boards are very reasonably priced too! Check out his website as he sells parts as well!

Pedalboards from Maple Rock Guitar Works


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

OK, here's my problem with prefab pedalboards (and why I always DIY my own). No offense to Maple Rock or Larry - they're not doing anything worse than anyone else in the market (and they are doing a lot of things better - the tweed and integrated power and I/O is very nice).

So you have this large wedge shaped thing, essentially a half case that holds the littreral pedalboard (the black velcroed plank on top). .... and then you stick that whole thing inside a flight case. Why? Why not just have a (breakaway) hinged top that attaches to the pedalboard itself? That is a lot of extra materials (cost and weight) for no particularly good reason. Especially if the pedalboard itself already has corner protectors on it.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> OK, here's my problem with prefab pedalboards (and why I always DIY my own). No offense to Maple Rock or Larry - they're not doing anything worse than anyone else in the market (and they are doing a lot of things better - the tweed and integrated power and I/O is very nice).
> 
> So you have this large wedge shaped thing, essentially a half case that holds the littreral pedalboard (the black velcroed plank on top). .... and then you stick that whole thing inside a flight case. Why? Why not just have a (breakaway) hinged top that attaches to the pedalboard itself? That is a lot of extra materials (cost and weight) for no particularly good reason. Especially if the pedalboard itself already has corner protectors on it.


Sounds like you have a good business opportunity on your hands!! I definitely get what your saying. Makes a lot of sense! You probably wouldn't want the tweed covering or nice tolex as a case though. Would get dinged up pretty fast.

For myself i don't gig or travel with my board, i just wanted a board to place all my pedals on for easy access to and it looks great for much less than i would have paid for a pedaltrain or something similar. Also, I am no craftsman, nor do i have the correct tools to do the best job of it so I chose this option.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> OK, here's my problem with prefab pedalboards (and why I always DIY my own). No offense to Maple Rock or Larry - they're not doing anything worse than anyone else in the market (and they are doing a lot of things better - the tweed and integrated power and I/O is very nice).
> 
> So you have this large wedge shaped thing, essentially a half case that holds the littreral pedalboard (the black velcroed plank on top). .... and then you stick that whole thing inside a flight case. Why? Why not just have a (breakaway) hinged top that attaches to the pedalboard itself? That is a lot of extra materials (cost and weight) for no particularly good reason. Especially if the pedalboard itself already has corner protectors on it.


I've had a couple that were built that way (the old ones that Long and Mcquade sold were like that, I still have a small one in the basement somewhere), they work fine, but they lack the open framework underneath to hide power supplies, cabling, etc. I prefer the open bottoms


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My first pedalboard was like that. It had a cover. I also prefer the open bottom now.










Sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> OK, here's my problem with prefab pedalboards (and why I always DIY my own). No offense to Maple Rock or Larry - they're not doing anything worse than anyone else in the market (and they are doing a lot of things better - the tweed and integrated power and I/O is very nice).
> 
> So you have this large wedge shaped thing, essentially a half case that holds the littreral pedalboard (the black velcroed plank on top). .... and then you stick that whole thing inside a flight case. Why? Why not just have a (breakaway) hinged top that attaches to the pedalboard itself? That is a lot of extra materials (cost and weight) for no particularly good reason. Especially if the pedalboard itself already has corner protectors on it.


I was in contact with Maple Rock yesterday and they do provide a hinged top that attaches to the pedalboard. They seem to be quite flexible on any custom changes as well.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Awesome. That wasn't obvious from their their website.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Awesome. That wasn't obvious from their their website.


They have a Custom Shop section on the website which was also not easily found. The Custom Shop header on the website brings you to smaller board designs. Here is the link:

PEDALBOARD AND FLIGHTCASE BUILDER


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

NYC Cases in New York builds them with removable lids.
And a flip up incline, not shown here.
NYC Cases


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

urgh; don't even get me started on tiers though. Otherwise pretty cool.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice service they provide. I started building a custom Pedal board at $86 and stopped when I got to $500 + with more additions to go. Probably not a good idea for someone like me....haha.


----------



## Maple Rock Custom Shop (Feb 5, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Awesome. That wasn't obvious from their their website.


Hi there. We are working on our website, and doing some much needed improvements over the next week. At the moment I don't have a "Pedalboard with lid" building tool uploaded, but it's on the list! As for the tolex on there, it's pretty tough stuff. My shop uses only quality made Kayline, made in USA, tolexes. Here's a link to a picture page with some cases, lids, ect. Customer Picture Gallery

Trying to keep up with everything is tough when you have a small family run business like Maple Rock. If anybody has suggestions, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Maple Rock Custom Shop (Feb 5, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> OK, here's my problem with prefab pedalboards (and why I always DIY my own). No offense to Maple Rock or Larry - they're not doing anything worse than anyone else in the market (and they are doing a lot of things better - the tweed and integrated power and I/O is very nice).
> 
> So you have this large wedge shaped thing, essentially a half case that holds the littreral pedalboard (the black velcroed plank on top). .... and then you stick that whole thing inside a flight case. Why? Why not just have a (breakaway) hinged top that attaches to the pedalboard itself? That is a lot of extra materials (cost and weight) for no particularly good reason. Especially if the pedalboard itself already has corner protectors on it.


Honestly when I started Maple Rock Pedalboards the plan was for soft gig bags, or a removable lid. I simply wanted to make the best pedalboards I could, and never be in the flightcase business. After more than 6 months of trying source these things I accepted the fact that we were going to have to make them. Everywhere we looked, they didn't fit or the price was just too unreasonable. 

At the moment there are several of the tolexed Pro Series rigs touring, or have just finished touring. So far they passed with flying colours after being tossed around the airport and even having one been exposed to salt air, after a tour in the Caribbean!

Pedalboards with lids are certainly do able, and I've made many of them. Just keep in mind that lids do not protect jacks, or our precious power supplies. For guys like myself (who's gear travels little if any) lids are great for keeping the kids, pets and dust off our beloved gear. One draw back with lids is the weight. Ok for small to medium set ups. A real back breaker on larger rigs. 

Gig bags are great too for smaller rigs and light gigging. The problem I have found with gig bags is the price tag. Mine come from Studio Slips, and trust me Susan is the best in the business. The problem again with a gig bags is the price tag. By the time we Canucks convert our dollar you might as well get the flight case.

The number one thing I hear is about the weight. It's always one of the first questions I get when a custom build begins. Personally I say to heck with the weight, let our drummers carry the darn pedalboard! 


Larry


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2017)

From one Larry to another, welcome aboard (is there a pun there? lol). Same area no less. 
Not sure if there's room for two of us in this small town. Think I'll call you my brother Daryl.
I've been to your site and contacted you through kijiji. We did correspond via email.
I just have a lot of family stuff happening at the moment to get back to you at this time, but, i will.
Best of luck in your venture.

cool avatar.


----------



## Maple Rock Custom Shop (Feb 5, 2017)

I remember you Larry. Talk again soon.

And the avatar is the favicon from my website.

Take care!


----------

